# pics



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cant attach pictures in PM's?


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

As an alternative, you can get a free storage account someplace like Skydrive and post the pictures there with privileges set to public. Once they're there, you can "view original" on that picture and copy the URL. You can insert the image using the URL of the picture on skydrive (or wherever you post pictures). It will still show in the body of the PM, it just won't be attached (as in stored on TAM).


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ok, thx


----------

